# Parametros Thiele & Small, banco de datos



## DanielU

Les adjunto los parametros, los encontre por la web.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hace bastante que se me ocurrio la idea de crear este post con la idea de formar un verdadero banco de datos de los parametros t/s de distintos parlantes que vayamos consiguiendo o bien midiendo, de forma tal de poder recurrir a el a fin de encontrar datos tanto sea para realizar calculos o bien para comparar mediciones que efectuemos con otras del mismo tipo. Y gracias a lo conversado dias atras con ehbrassan aqui estoy armando este nuevo post.
Por lo que estuve viendo en el tiempo que llevo en el foro hay mucha informacion dispersa en varios temas que me parece inteligente centrarla en lo que realmente podemos transformar en un verdadero banco de datos de info respecto a los parametros especificamente.
     Bien la idea es postear la mayor cantidad de datos posibles (y de la mayor fidelidad) de cada parlante que subamos. 
     Aclarar si son datos del fabricante o de donde los sacamos.
     Indicar si son medidos, que metodo de medicion y que instrumentos de medicion y generacion utilizamos.
     Hacer las aclaraciones que nos parezcan pertinentes y los comentarios personales de que nos parece el parlante.
     Es preferible que sobren datos en lo que posteamos para que quien los lea pueda verificar y confirmar lo que esta escrito.
Bueno dejo el post abierto a los comentarios que les parezca agregar o bien sugerencias de como mejorar la organizacion del mismo. 

Para comenzar subo los datos que ya tengo en hojas de exel de algunos parlantes audifan, prometo en el transcurso de los dias siguientes subir el resto que tengo una vez organizados.  

Bien espero que este post sirva para la finalidad de muchos. un abrazo con los mejores ideales de camaraderia. Gracias.

Bien problemas  la pagina no me deja subir el mismo archivo dos veces les dejo el link del post donde estan los parametros de los audifan *Consulta sobre parlantes tonhalle*   mensaje 30 (sergio rossi) y 31 (de EZavalla). aclaro que los datos son pasados directamente del fabricante del producto tanto en mi post como en el de EZ. y EZ realizo la medicion de los parlantes por el posteados dandole valores muy cercanos. (o sea se corrobora la info con medicion propia).  Nota: si lees esto EZ y lo que digo no es lo correcto no dudes en corregirme, solo me remiti a escribir lo que estaba posteado y no intento agregar palabras a las tuyas ni distorsionar tu mensaje. Gracias por tu predisposicion. 
Si alguien sabe como hacer para pasar lo ya subido a este post o bien como hacer para subirlo nuevamente que por favor lo indique. nuevamente saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Ahí te dejé los archivos adjuntos. Acomodale el texto al post después 

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias cacho . Y para quien lo lea, Todo aporte a este post sera agradecido. un abrazo.

Otro pto. que se me ocurrio anoche al terminar de escribir fue que tambien se pueden postear links directos donde esten los parametros, sin necesidad de agregarlos a esta pagina. Bueno un comentario mas. un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

De nada Sergio.



sergio rossi dijo:


> ...se me ocurrio...que tambien se pueden postear links directos donde esten los parametros...


Si así lo decís: http://www.thielesmall.com/database.asp


Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia cacho, es como dije en el primer mensaje, NO es un post rigido en estructura, todo lo que nos sirva para encontrar los t/s es bienvenido en el post. gracias por tu colaboracion, un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ehbressan

Muy buen aporte Sergio, acà va una pequeña colaboraciòn :

http://www.splpro.com.ar/productos/altoparlantes/data.php

Son parlantes de uso Pro (PA) marca SPL (nacionales).
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Bien como lo prometido hay que cumplirlo aqui subo los parámetros de varios parlantes Jahro medidos por mi. Para realizar éstas mediciones utilicé un generador de señal por computadora, el audio signal generator, como amplificador un sintoamplificador Marantz 2385 (20hz-20khz) se controlo la tension de salida del ampli con un voltimetro digital en forma continua, la resistencia utilizada fue de 10,5 ohm, usé el método descripto por EZ en el post Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes, se midio la caida de tension en la r con un voltímetro digital escala 2v, tension utilizada a la salida del ampli 600mv se controlo con osciloscopio la forma de onda en forma permanente, se clgo el parlante en medio de una habitacion de 3m x 3m para realizar la medicion, Para calcular el vas utilice el metodo de masa agregada medida esta en una balanza con error de +- 0.1gr.
Realice dos mediciones por parlante el valor subido es el promedio de ambas mediciones que no variaban en mas de un 8%.

Aclaro esta es la lista de parlantes posteados.

blue force de 8'' es modelo NE66, es como un lep 8'' jahro o simil.
Jahro lep 10'' chino,
Jahro Wc10 es el que venden como woofer de 10'' chino,
Jahro YDD 300 LBB140 es un woofer jahro de 12'' chino.

Bien si alguien los midió espero sus comentarios y que suban sus parámetros.

Tarde pero seguro, Gracias Ehbressan por reeditar tu post y citar los parlantes, un abrazo.


----------



## detrakx

Aca dejo un aporte que ya estaba postiado,  Parametros T/S de audifiel 

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias detrakx, un grupo de parametros muy completo de la linea audifiel, un saludo y nuevamente gracias por colaborar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, acá les subo los parámetros Thiele-Small de los siguientes parlantes:


JAHRO WC-10 (de 10")
Audifiel de 10 pulgadas (sin modelo por que le falta la etiqueta y tiene como 30 años)
Moon L1230 (de 12")
El Jahro es el mismo que subió Sergio Rossi hace unos días y solo lo subo para que vean la diferencia de esos parlantes entre dos lotes de producción distintos....hummmmm...

La medición está hecha como se describió *acá*, y el Vas está medido usando una caja sellada de 43.49 litros armada especialmente para eso.

Espero que les sea de utilidad...


----------



## kiki

alguien tiene la posibilidad de conseguir los parametros t&S de los woofer que fabricaba jahro hace como treinta años y que eran de 13"?

gracias muchachos


----------



## Fogonazo

kiki dijo:


> alguien tiene la posibilidad de conseguir los parametros t&S de los woofer que fabricaba jahro hace como treinta años y que eran de 13"?......


No tengo los parámetros, pero si tengo varios de estos parlantes   

No estoy seguro, pero creo que en esa época no se llamaba Jahro


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia dsculpen mi ausencia de unos dias del foro. Gracias EZ por tus datos, y si realmente me preocupa la diferencia entre los parametros que vos mediste del WC10 y los medidos por mi. Puedo haberme equivocado durante la medicion, pero como ya comente, las realice varias veces y con equipos distintos??? o bien sera que cada partida tiene un valor distinto???; no se, vere si puedo conseguir algun otro wc10 para corroborar la info. Kiki y Fogonazo realmente me sorprendieron con ese parlante no sabia que se habian fabricado parlantes de 13'' ,solamente a nivel personal si pueden suban una foto. Gracias por colaborar. Un saludo a todos.

Bueno agrego otro link para los fanaticos del audio car (esta semana un cliente equipo su auto con este tipo de parlantes y mi genio pudo mas que yo asi que aqui les dejo el link) todavia no cargue ninguno en el winisd. como para ver que sale (yo no soy fanatico de tanto ''ruido'' en el auto) si alguien esta interesado a revolver.   www.bomber.com.br/   un saludo.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, no se Sergio cual es la diferencia entre los que medistes y lo que comparte Eduardo, pero no es raro encontrar un 20% de diferencia entre parlantes de la misma marca/modelo. Y si son jahro, es menos raro todavìa....
Para tener una idea, los subs que me construyò GB, el VAS de uno es de 74 lts. y del otro 98 lts.
y sabemos de la dedicaciòn, cuidado y materiales (ademàs de experiencia) que pone Gabriel al hacerlos. Cuando los tenga (y los paràmetros completos) los agrego.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen detalle el tuyo ehbressan, es muy cierto, por eso es tan importante medir los parametros (aunque nos cueste un buen rato de dedicacion), un Saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Para tener una idea, los subs que me construyò GB, *el VAS de uno es de 74 lts. y del otro 98 lts.*


Me parece que esa diferencia es medio grande para un mismo lote de producción .
Las cajas selladas no son tan sensibles al Vas, pero esa diferencia - vista del lado del primer valor - es de un 30%


----------



## ehbressan

Y vista del otro un 25%. Por eso lo puse de ejemplo.
De cualquier manera, cuando los tenga (a partir de este sabado) los voy a medir, ya que Gabriel quiere escuchar otra opinión al respecto. Vamos a ver que pasa.
Lo bueno es que te da los valores reales y no te engaña "dibujando" los números. En mi caso (bahh, en el de cualquiera), es muy útil,  poder disponer de la verdad, máxime si uno no sabe como medirlos, ya que podés customizar la caja para cada parlante, afinando un poquito mas la puntería (y con el CTLinkwitz, la ecualización también).
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo te recomiendo que los midás vos cuando los tengas disponibles y así te saqués toda duda. De todas formas, vas a tener que medir elparlante puesto en el baffle ya armado cuando vayas a calcular la Transformación de Linkwitz, por que esa es la forma mas segura de hacerlo.


----------



## ehbressan

Coincido con vos Eduardo, por mas que use la hojita de excel para aproximar el tamaño de la caja, después la que manda es la realidad, y de ahi, una vez medido el conjunto, calcular el CTL.
De cualquier manera, al final el resultado de la ecualización va a dar una curva hipersuper mas plana que si no hubiera usado el circuito corrector y otras variables van a influir mucho mas que el error en la corrección, como por ejemplo, la sala.
Y ese es otro gran tema a tener en cuenta.....
Sds.


----------



## detrakx

Aca va un surtidito de parametros.
Los primeros 2 son .pdf de audifan. RM10300 y W15300
Solo medi el RM10300, los datos practicamente exactos. el 15 queda a corroborar pero en lista de espera. 
Luego un Foxtex 12" bien chino. y un Kenbrown 10" japo., 

saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches detrakx, gracias por aportar info al tema. Probaste alguno de los parlantes tonhalle que si no me equivoco son de 10'' 300w y el otro 15'' 300w. los simulaste en el winisd para saber como responden? si es asi esperamos tu comentario y nuevamente gracias por los datos. un saludo


----------



## detrakx

Hola sergio el 10RM simulando se obtiene muy buenos resultados, 30 Litros para caja cerrada con corte en los 90Hz perfecto para un 3 vias con refuerzo de Sub. 
Tambien tiene la alternativa de reflex ya que es mas apropiado por sus caracteristicas. con una caja de 65 Litros con un corte en los 40Hz se puede utilizar como monitor full range.
En cambio el 15 Woofer por su QTS alto es mas apropiado para caja cerrada lo pienso armar en una caja entre 80 y 100 Litros cortando por los 40Hz y equalizando el rizado.

saludos.


----------



## ehbressan

Bueno, por fin tengo los subs GB, los fui a buscar el viernes pasado y solo pude realizar una primer medición a uno de ellos, pero no me convenció lo medido, asi que tengo pendiente probar otra medición con otro voltaje en bornes de salida del ampli y cuando termine de leer el tutorial de Claudio Negro, con el Speaker Workshop.
Por ahora pongo unas fotos, después voy a editar con los parámetros que me entregó Gabriel.
Sds.

PS: Acá están los TS.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia ehbressan, me alegro que ya tengas tus parlantes, esperamos ansiosos tus mediciones, para corroborar lo que te paso gabriel de GB un abrazo y gracias por seguir aportando info. 

Buen dia detrakx, gracias por tu tiempo, me parece apropiadas tus deducciones, suerte con tu proyecto que esperamos ver en el post correspondiente en breve, un saludo.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, Gabriel ya terminó el par de Woofer para mis cajas.
Debajo pongo los parámetros entregados por él.
Cuando los tenga en casa, pongo fotos.
Basado en los Subs, creo que voy a cortar a 60 Hz, con caja de 30 lts. para el sub y 65lts para el woofer.
Sds.


----------



## DanielU

Adjunto los T/S de un parlante Pyramid W64 que medi hace un tiempo, dentro de un tiempo volvere a medir los parametros ya que ahora cuento con un multimetro mejor .


Que la caja de un parlante este hecha de plastico no quiere decir que sea mala...


----------



## Tavo

DanielU !!!

*Un millón de gracias por tu aporteee!!!*
Si no estoy equivocado, tengo un PYRAMID W64, en este momento no recuerdo bien, pero voy a desarmar el bafle!
Que bueno, al fin tener parámetros de un parlante!! 
Si es el modelo, suerte; y si no es, creo que es *W65* o algo así, dentro de unos minutos te confirmo.

*Gracias por tu aporte Daniel!! *
Saludos.
Tavo.

*EDITO:*
Lamentablemente, mi parlante no es ese modelo, es *WX-65*. 
¿Alguien sabe algo sobre este modelo?

Si encontrara los parámetros de "esta cosa", tal vez podría (de hecho lo haría) hacerle una nueva caja calculada como corresponde, ya que como está suena bastante mal...


----------



## DanielU

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-270

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## ehbressan

Tavo dijo:


> Si encontrara los parámetros de "esta cosa", tal vez podría (de hecho lo haría) hacerle una nueva caja calculada como corresponde, ya que como está suena bastante mal...



Para encontrarlos, solo hay que buscar........
El que busca, encuentra. 
Sds.


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por el link Daniel, pero tampoco es ese modelo... What? 

El modelo de mi parlante es WX-65, y el que está ahí es WX65*X*, el diámetro es el mismo, pero así a la vista... Nada que ver. Es bastante más distinto, es otro diseño. 

¿Serán similares los parámetros?
Ahora cuando tenga la cámara le saco unas fotos al mío, van a ver que no es igual, el del link se ve mucho mejor más calidad... El mío no es así.

Muchas gracias por la colaboración igual!!! 

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia tavo, si no lo podes encontrar por que no los medis vos directamente, en el post Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes tenes una guia detallada  de como hacerlo (gracias a Don EZ), no es muy complicado y si no aparecen los datos por ningun lado y queres realmente hacer las cosas bien, vas a tener que dedicarte a leerlo. un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por tu consejo Sergio!

Que decir, creo que no vale la pena medir los parámetros de "esa cosa que emite sonido" (no me gusta mucho que digamos)...
Dentro de poco tiempo (cuando salga de las deudas) voy a hacerme un par de bafles bien hechitos, pensaba comprarle dos W-8K a GB Audio, ya que tengo parámetros y todo, y creo que Gabriel me va a poder asesorar un poco en esto del armado de cajas, ya que yo no tengo mucha idea que digamos.... Todas las cajas que hice son "a ojo", y cabe destacar que mi ojo no funciona taan mal eh... 

Suenan bastante bien, más no se le puede pedir.
Gracias por tu consejo Sergio!

Un saludo!
Tavo.


----------



## toti1976

Aqui mando las capturas de los datos D.A.S..


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Aca dejo los datos que obtuve de unos Jahro WC6.



> Fs=135Hz
> Qes=1,41
> Qms=24,3
> Qts=1,333
> Re=7,8 Ohm



Espero que le sirvan a alguien.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias Lord Chango, todo aporte es bien venido. un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Aca dejo los datos que obtuve de unos Jahro WC6.
> 
> 
> 
> *Espero que le sirvan a alguien.*
> 
> Saludos!



Si!! Sirven!!

Justamente estoy esperando un pedido de dos de estos, para hacer un combo (baffle) para escuchar música...
Gracias por los datos!!

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches tavo, me alegra que te sea util este post. Te pido en la medida de lo posible que cuando te llegen esos parlantes aparte de usar los valores que ya se obtuvieron, si esta dentro de tu posibilidad tambien los midas y subas los valores para comparar y cotejar diferencias. desde ya muchas gracias.

pd. tavo muy buenos las dos ultimas fraces de tu pie de pagina (pie de post). muy ciertas.


----------



## Tavo

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas noches tavo, me alegra que te sea util este post. Te pido en la medida de lo posible que cuando te llegen esos parlantes aparte de usar los valores que ya se obtuvieron, si esta dentro de tu posibilidad tambien los midas y subas los valores para comparar y cotejar diferencias. desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> pd. tavo muy buenos las dos ultimas fraces de tu pie de pagina (pie de post). muy ciertas.


Que tal sergio!

Ok, en la medida que pueda, veo de medir los parámetros, aunque me temo que no tengo una caja cerrada de unos 40 litros para hacer las mediciones... 
Si puedo, lo hago.

Por otra parte, esto del pedido y envío de productos me está haciendo calentar bastante: Hice el encargo el Lunes 14 de Febrero, y aún no llegó nada. El vendedor me sigue diciendo "pasate mañana" y pareciera que me está tomando el pelo... :enfadado:
Nada serio.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches nuevamente, no te aflijas tavo con lo de la caja de 40 lts. usa el metodo de masa agregada que resulta mas sencillo y practico, si bien el error es quizas un poco mayor refleja bastante bien los parametros. fijate en el post como medir los parametros t/s de ezavalla. nuevemente un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Por otra parte, esto del pedido y envío de productos me está haciendo calentar bastante: Hice el encargo el Lunes 14 de Febrero, y aún no llegó nada. El vendedor me sigue diciendo "pasate mañana" y pareciera que me está tomando el pelo... :enfadado:


Tavo:
Por que no te ponés en contacto con la gente de Audifan ( www.audifan.com.ar )? De la web de ellos podés bajar un PDF con todos los precios, y los parlantes son de bastante mejor calidad que los Jahro. Yo incluso les pedí los parámetros T/S y me los dieron sin problema, y cuando los medí yo me dieron dentro del 10% de diferencia, así que los miden ellos y no los inventan como los Jahro (te pasan un PDF con los todos los datos de la medición).
Los precios de este gente no son altos, y ahora tienen unos woofercitos de 6" y 8" con cono de kevlar y unos tweeters que quienes los han oído, dicen que son muy buenos...
Además, les depositás en una cuenta que te dan y te mandan los parlantes a donde vivís en el bondi...y el envío no sale tan caro...


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Tavo:
> Por que no te ponés en contacto con la gente de Audifan ( www.audifan.com.ar )? De la web de ellos podés bajar un PDF con todos los precios, y los parlantes son de bastante mejor calidad que los Jahro. Yo incluso les pedí los parámetros T/S y me los dieron sin problema, y cuando los medí yo me dieron dentro del 10% de diferencia, así que los miden ellos y no los inventan cono los Jahro (te pasan un PDF con los todos los datos de la medición).
> Los precios de este gente no son altos, y ahora tienen un woofercitos de 6" y 8" con cono de kevlar y unos tweeters que quienes los han oído, dicen que son muy buenos...
> Además, les depositás en una cuenta que te dan y te mandan los parlantes a donde vivís en el bondi...y el envío no sale tan caro...




BIEN!, bien, bien Eduardo...

Gracias por el dato. Hace tiempo estuve averiguando y viendo la página de Audifan y vi cosas interesantes, los precios son "medianos", claro, para cosas más grandes los precios suben bastante.. jeje
Bueno, ahora me pego un vuelta por la página.

Ahora NO estoy en casa NI en mi ciudad, así que por el momento no puedo "mandar a la *(Normas del Foro 2.6)* al tipo del encargo", espero que cuando llegue a casa aún NO hayan llegado, así CANCELO el pedido.

Gracias por tu sugerencia Eduardo!! 

Un abrazo!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches, aqui subo los t/s de los parlantes leea 10-12 BF (reenconados por roberto) lamentablemente no son lo que esperaba pero asi es la realidad. espero que sirvan y remarco si alguien tiene alguno de estos parlantes (epoca del '69) y los puede medir y postear mil gracias.
nota medidos siempre con los mismos instrumentos que en los mensajes anteriores (ver)

Re      5,05 
Fs     49 hz
Qms  21,08
Qes    6,58
Qts    5,01
Vas  145,75 lts.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ocarbone

Kiki y Fogonazo realmente me sorprendieron con ese parlante no sabia que se habian fabricado parlantes de 13''.
En realidad no son de 13" sino 12.5" Clonados de Holimar, pero con campana de chapa y hay algunas diferencias pequeñas en el tamaño del iman, se los comento porque tengo 5 con diferencia en los imanes,se me plantea la duda sobre el volumen de la caja y de los tubos de sintonia y si los Holimar tambien no tenian campana de chapa, en total tengo 8 de los cuales 3 son Holimar con campana de fundicion (2 con Iman de alnico y uno con iman ceramico), todos provenientes de la instalcion de MiClub en Banfield a los que Holimar le instalo en la decada del 70. Se que un fabircante era el que fabricaba los 8" en la calle Boedo casi Independencia

KIKI:
He leido que Ud, posee numeros de la Revista Audio Universal, estoy buscando un numero anterior a la 103 sobre el diseño de gabinetes acusticos, en el cual se calculan paramtros de parlantes para el diseño de gabinetes. tengo wofers procedente del boliche MiClub de Banbield, woofer de 13" Holimar y clones, que en realidad son de 12,5", los Holimar son de camapana de funcidion y los clones con campana de chapa, pero los conos y los imanes son iguales, el caso es que los gabinetes eran con 2 woofer, en algunos casos con impdenacia de 16 Ohms y en otros de 4 Ohms, pero siempre con igual gabinete, cosa que me parece raro , por lo que quiero recalcularlos, y creo que los articulos de la Revista Audio Universal podrian ayudarme. Asimismo quiero reveer los divisores de frecuencia.
Desde ya muchas gracis y disculpe la molestia
Atte
Oscar Carbone - Audiofilo


----------



## pandacba

Aqui en el foro esta muy bien explicado como hacer para obtener los parámetros thiele small ->https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
Antes de postear debes utilzar el buscador, por otro lado estas consultando en un tema que tiene  más de 6 meses de inactividad


----------



## elperros

Gente dejo mi aporte, *algunos* parámetros medidos por los fabricantes de este Jahro BW-1220, Full Range, 200W, 12´.



No se si los datos son fieles, tomenlos como lo que son; unos "jahro".
Aún así, a alguien pueden servirles. Y esta bueno que esto quede digitalizado, para el futuro.
Todo en relación a su precio, que a la fecha es $190ARS aprox $50USS.
Yo lo usé para un amplificador de guitarra, donde la caja es abierta.
Saludos



PD: La primera imagen es del catalogo, la hoja de datos vino en la caja con el parlante. Aclaro por la diferencia de SPL, si bien está dentro del intervalo idem para Fo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola. Bueno luego de un periodo de puesta en marcha del speaker work shop en mi rejunte de compu. voy a empezar a subir los t/s de todo lo que fui y voy midiendo. Admito que me costo muchisimo poner en linea el programa pero realmente vale la pena el esfuerzo y el aprendizaje. Me costo desoxidarme de mi lejania con la electronica y de tener que reveer temas que me quedaban en la nebulosa. bien comienzo con un grupo de parlantes GB audio el 10wk y el 5 rmk que son los que tengo a mi alcance y con los cuales escucho musica.  Ambos me dan muy proximo a los valores que me paso su fabricante.  tambien subo la medicion de un tweeter vifa peerless BC25TG19-04  DPE9 este coincide en menos de un 5% con la curva del fabricante. Bueno luego cargo los de otros parlantes, como siempre un gran saludo.

Bien aqui subo lo medido para un parlante jahro de 5'' y para los tweeter de domo tonhalle, si alguien tiene ganas y mas experiencia que la mia le pido haga una comparacion con los vifa. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio!
Hay una cosa que no entiendo. En ambos tweeters te marca una Fs de 50Hz en la lista de parametros y en el gráfico aparece de 1kHz   

PD: Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches Eduardo, realmente no me fije en la lista de parametros, controle directamente el grafico , pero tenes razon, debo haber omitido algun paso para la reactualizacion de datos en la hoja. Los graficos estan OK porque baje el del vifa de internet y es practicamente igual. voy a verificarlo y lo pongo como... (me apure a subir info) un abrazo y gracias por el testeo. Ya que le pegaste una ojeada a que se puede deber esa fritura en los tweeter tonhale??? Un gran abrazo.

Bueno agrego los datos del leea 10 12 bf que me reparo Roberto que lego de mi insistencia y de su muyyyyyyy pero muyyyyyy buena voluntad quedo como veran mas abajo en los graficos Creo que ahora si mas no se le puede sacar. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## luis freeman

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos! Acá dejo los datos que obtuve de unos Jahro WC6. Espero que le sirvan a alguien. Saludos!



Hola Lord ,tendrías el Vas ,de las mediciones que hiciste ,de éstos Jahro wc6.

Conseguí los parámetros del wc6 en Jahro :
    WC-6
Revc (ohms)    6,3
Fo (Hz)    144,4527
Zo (ohms)    24,6733
Sd (m2)    0,0139
BL (Tm)    14,6859
no (%)    0,1463
SPLo (dB)    83,6706
Qms    3,8662
Qes    1,3257
Qts    0,9872
Vas (lts)    10,6654
Cms (uM/N)    224,2771
Mms (grs)    10,0026
Mmd (grs)    10,9442

Pongo los datos en el windisd y me da  el volumen -20.85  ? No entiendo la caja es cerrada.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias Luis, mira no te asustes porque jahro es muy probable que te halla pasado cualquier valor, dame un rato que lo simulo en el winisd y te confrmo. un abrazo.



Buenas nuevamente luis, bien cargue los parametros en el winisd y los Q me dan bien pero cuando cargo  el Bl el Sd Y el Mms los valores que calcula dan mal, o sea lo que te pasaron esta mal, como me imaginaba, fijate cargalos y postea.  Si lees el post Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional vas a ver la averiguacion que se realizo respecto a esta marca.  Bueno la idea seria medirlo para asegurarse, fijate que en el mensaje 47 de este mismo post hay medido un 5'' de jahro. Bien para medir los parametros podes recurrir al ARTA o bien al Speakerworkshop, o bien seguir los pasos indicados por EZ en su post 

 Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes, Bien no dudes en consultar un abrazo. sergio.  Siento descepcionarte con los jahro yo ya los padeci.


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo que me encontré una *"Perlita"* 

Una base de datos, redundancia, con muchos datos de parlantes (5192), ordenados por marcas, modelos, tamaño, Etc

http://www.41hz.com/forums/content.php?253-TSdb
*
! Enjoy It ¡*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MUUUUCHAS GRACIAS!!!! Veremos que dice ahí...


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Fogonazo. Se agradece el aporte. Un abrazo. Sergio

Anoche medí los tweeter Leea hf20 que hace largo rato tengo entre todas las reliquias que voy consiguiendo. Bueno como era de esperar la medición nos deja ver que para su epoca han sido de vanguardia (estamos hablando de unos 35 a 40 años atras ) . Bueno lo posteo y escucho opiniones al respecto.
Por otro lado me queda la duda de que es esa ''fritura'' en la curva de impedancia. si alguien tiene idea por favor aclárenlo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas tardes. anoche medi los tweeter leea hf20 que hace largo rato tengo entre todas las reliquias que voy consiguiendo. Bueno como era de esperar la medicion nos deja ver que para su epoca han sido de vanguardia (estamos hablando de unos 35 a 40 años atras ) . Bueno lo posteo y escucho opiniones al respecto.
> Por otro lado me queda la duda de que es esa ''fritura'' en la curva de impedancia. si alguien tiene idea por favor aclarelo. un saludo a todos.


 
¿A que potencia tomaste la medición? por que si no filtraste baja frecuencia (que es lo que parece) y mediste con ftt (también es lo que parece) en vez de sweep, te va a dar con muchísimo ruido la medición al estar el domo moviéndose fuera de su rango.
Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Juan, gracias por tu respuesta, mira estoy usando el speakerworkshop para hacer las mediciones y lo tengo seteado con los volumenes como corresponde, los drivers los conecto directo a la placa de sonido. Cuando realiza la medicion puedo variar el rango de frec. pero ya lo probe con otros tweeters y por ej. el vifa da perfecto con unos tonhalle me paso lo mismo que con los leea respecto a la fritura.  voy a probar igualmente con estos ultimos acotando el rango. Con rspecto a ftt o sweep ahi no tengo idea pues segui los pasos habituales para la medicion y en ningun lado me encontre con esta opcion de barrido. bien vuelvo a probar y posteo. un gran saludo.  
Off........ topic........ como andan tus bebes nuevos ?????? Un gran abrazo.


----------



## juanfilas

Te vas a dar cuenta si esta midiendo con sweep o ftt, ya que vas a escuchar un sweep de 20hz a 20khz en el primer caso, o ruido rosa en el segundo, si medís con sweep es mucho mas preciso.
Los monitores ya están sonando con los filtros terminados y afinados, pero no los quiero dejar mucho tiempo así ya que sino después no los termino mas, hoy escucho un poco mas para corroborar que este todo ok y los desarmo para enchapar y pintar, además de que tengo la reja a medias todavía.
Saludos y les aviso cuando haga alguna reunión, para principios de abril tengo varios días libres así que seguro organizamos algo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Juan, estoy midiendo en ftt, hoy al mediodia lo verifique. a la noche voy a cambiar a modo sweep a ver que me dan.

Para lo segundo    YO QUIERO ESTAR PRESENTE  asi que avisa nomas que ahi estare.  un fuerte abrazo.  sergio.


----------



## Caliper

Alguien tiene los parametros Thielle & Small del parlante Sound Barrier SB 15-106

Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches caliper, mira entre en la pagina de sound barrier y no tienen cargado ningun parametro importante pero hay una solapa de contacto, quizas escribiendoles y preguntando obtengas alguna respuesta. Disculpa por no poder ser de mas utilidad, suerte y un saludo. sergio.


----------



## Caliper

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas noches caliper, mira entre en la pagina de sound barrier y no tienen cargado ningun parametro importante pero hay una solapa de contacto, quizas escribiendoles y preguntando obtengas alguna respuesta. Disculpa por no poder ser de mas utilidad, suerte y un saludo. sergio.



Si les escribí a SoundBarrier el año pasado pidiendo los parametros Thielle Small del SB15-106 pero me enviaron las de un modelo parecido creo que es la del SB15-108C de 700 watts ya que le asignan al SB15-106 700 watts cuando en su iman dice 500 watts. Incluso les envié imagenes de mis Soundbarriers pero ya no me contestaron.

Me interesa los parametros ya que hace poco se me rompió un cono sin clipear el ampli y teniendo bien seteado todo por lo cual entiendo que no esta bien diseñada la caja por suerte la bobina estaba intacta y solo cambié el cono.

Saludos y Gracias por molestarse.


----------



## kiki

ooc3333 dijo:


> Kiki y Fogonazo realmente me sorprendieron con ese parlante no sabia que se habian fabricado parlantes de 13''.
> En realidad no son de 13" sino 12.5" Clonados de Holimar, pero con campana de chapa y hay algunas diferencias pequeñas en el tamaño del iman, se los comento porque tengo 5 con diferencia en los imanes,se me plantea la duda sobre el volumen de la caja y de los tubos de sintonia y si los Holimar tambien no tenian campana de chapa, en total tengo 8 de los cuales 3 son Holimar con campana de fundicion (2 con Iman de alnico y uno con iman ceramico), todos provenientes de la instalcion de MiClub en Banfield a los que Holimar le instalo en la decada del 70. Se que un fabircante era el que fabricaba los 8" en la calle Boedo casi Independencia
> 
> KIKI:
> He leido que Ud, posee numeros de la Revista Audio Universal, estoy buscando un numero anterior a la 103 sobre el diseño de gabinetes acusticos, en el cual se calculan paramtros de parlantes para el diseño de gabinetes. tengo wofers procedente del boliche MiClub de Banbield, woofer de 13" Holimar y clones, que en realidad son de 12,5", los Holimar son de camapana de funcidion y los clones con campana de chapa, pero los conos y los imanes son iguales, el caso es que los gabinetes eran con 2 woofer, en algunos casos con impdenacia de 16 Ohms y en otros de 4 Ohms, pero siempre con igual gabinete, cosa que me parece raro , por lo que quiero recalcularlos, y creo que los articulos de la Revista Audio Universal podrian ayudarme. Asimismo quiero reveer los divisores de frecuencia.
> Desde ya muchas gracis y disculpe la molestia
> Atte
> Oscar Carbone - Audiofilo


 
Hola Oscar, primero disculpa por la demora pero a veces no estoy en el pais y no puedo contestar como se debe.
Si tenes facebook fijate en la pagina de Holimar ( en las fotos) hay todo un articulo que escribio Jorge Blat en la revista audio sobre como funcionan esos parlantes y como desarrollo el resonador de dos y tres modos de libertad que realmente está muy interesante.


----------



## ocarbone

[Hola KIKI, diculpa el atrevimiento pero como me respondiste por si todavia necesitava los divisores, me tomo el atrevimiento de mandarte este mensaje.
Lo que pasa es que los divisores no tienen corte de graves por que el corte se lo producia mecanicamente el Woofer, pero los que tengo tubieron muchas batallas, por lo que queria calcular el corte de acuerdo con el corte de los medios y no quiero desarmar la plaqueta
Gracias
Oscar


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas. 
Disculpen que los moleste, pero estuve intentando cargar los parametros thielle small de un parlante (modelo exacto: Monster X-80) al winisd y no me permite, me salta error. Yo supongo que los parametros indicados por el fabricante son erroneos, de todas formas muchos de los parametros deje que se calcularan solos. Lo raro es que hay un decrecimiento del doble del Spl.

Aca se indican los parametros (seccion tecnica)
http://www.monster-web.com/w-124#!__m-80x/vstc30=tecnica

y aca esta como se calculo de forma autonoma el winisd.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Empezá por poner Znom=4 y Re=3.4
Y cargá mas valores "medidos", por que los autocalculados dan cualquier verdura...y no sé por qué, aunque hay cosas que no tienen especificadas las unidades...


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Aca segui tus conejos. En este caso la maquina no calculo nada. Igual lo que me huele raro es lo constante que es la respuesta de frecuencia, no tiene caidas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaa....esa curva la saca en base a los datos que le has dado, pero dista mucho de ser la real. SI querés ver la curva verdadera, va a tener que medirla con un mic.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Estás colocando los parámetros como lo marca el archivo de ayuda de esa versión de WinISD?

No deberías tener problemas si sigues el procedimiento que ahí indica. Claro, el altavoz debe de tener los parámetros mínimos que ahí indica. Solo así calculará los demás de manera correcta.

Acá una captura.





Saludos!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Bueno, les agradezco mucho por la ayuda que me dieron. Voy a seguir el consejo del Sr. Eza, espero no llevarme grandes sorpresas.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches. aca subo las mediciones de los weeter que han llegado a mis manos para un proyecto no muy futuro, son SB ACOUSTICS modelo SB26STAC C000 4, si bien normalmente estaba usando el speaker work shop para realizar las mediciones , no se pr que corno anoche se le dio por no andar, asi que tuve que incursionar con el arta de una y realmente me di cuenta que es mucho mas sencillo de utilizar (doy gracias a la guia de Juan que no viene nada mal para perder el miedo). Bueno los resultados que obtuve no fueron los de los manuales pero ya estaba aviasado que podian variar un poco. Medi los dos tweeter y encontre diferencias sustanciales entre ambos, inclusive la curva de impedancia del primero no me gusta demasiado y esta medida varias veces para corroborar lo que subo. Bueno la fs de catalogo deberia ser de 750 hz y medida esta en el orden de los 860 hz pero la variacion de z en esa frecuencia es menor que la de catalogo, algo muy bueno para poder estirar mas abajo el corte. no llegue a medir la respuesta en frec. veo si pudo mañana y la posteo. espero comentarios. un saludo sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Que linda curva, el pico esta recontra amortiguado y a 20khz tenes 4ohm!!! eso delata el buen motor que tiene este tweeter 
Espero ansioso el proyecto y como siempre, espero poder ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Juan si te esperabas escapar de esta estabas equivocado, como andas, por fin los tengo en mis manos, en unos 15 dias me llega el resto (si Dios quiere y Moreno lo permite) asi que te voy a tener mas que informado del tema. viste que no varia casi en nada la curva de z, el pico rebajito y lo mas lindo es que por catalogo se mantiene casi igual hasta los 30khz (cosa que voy a medir mañana), cuando tengo todo el conjunto los mido y posteo el proyecto completo.  Desde ya muchas gracias por tus consejos previos y tu disposicion a ayudar, un gran saludo. sergio.


----------



## 2SC2922

JBL GTO 1204D Subwoofer 12"
La medición se hizo conectando las dos bobinas de 4 Ohm en serie.




Jahro L12 Rubi Subwoofer 12" campana de aleación




Celestion Vintage 30 (Parlante para guitarra eléctrica)




Jahro WC550 5.5" midwoofer


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia y gracias por postear info 2sc2922, lindo el jbl. son parlantes que tenias o los estas probando para algun proyecto. un saludo. sergio


----------



## 2SC2922

sergio rossi dijo:


> buen dia y gracias por postear info 2sc2922, lindo el jbl. son parlantes que tenias o los estas probando para algun proyecto. un saludo. sergio



Hola Sergio, estos parlantes los tengo, algunos son de proyectos que nunca realice en su momento por no tener experiencia suficiente en carpintería, pero hoy en día ya no es problema y ya no tengo excusa.


----------



## sergio rossi

Muy bien 2sc2922, esperamos tus proyectos, un gran saludo. sergio.


----------



## elcolosanchez

Buenas! les parece poco una caja de 14ltrs para un jahro wc6???


----------



## ocarbone

kiki dijo:


> alguien tiene la posibilidad de conseguir los parametros t&S de los woofer que fabricaba jahro hace como treinta años y que eran de 13"?
> 
> en este post muestra como calcularlos:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...orma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768-new/.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buena noches, el viernes me legaron los parlantes que esperaba para mi nuevo proyecto, aqui les dejo unas fotitos de los mismos y mañana posteo las mediciones. un saludo a todos. sergio



bueno aqui por lo menos les dejo los t/s de estos dos parlantitos, que si bien difieren bastante de lo que dan los fabricantes, igual cuando postee las respuestas en frec y demas veran que dan gusto. Un nuevo saludo sergio


----------



## sergio rossi

Muy buen dia, aqui posteo las mediciones de los parlantes sb, recordar que estan echas con un mic corbatero y la sala estaba bastante concurrida de gente (es lo que hay el fin de semana). un saludo. sergio


----------



## juanfilas

¿A qué distancia estas midiendo Sergio? por que tenes mucho ripple, probá medir a unos 5-8cm para ver que da...


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes Juan, estuve midiendo a 1cm , disculpa mi ignorancia creia que se media en campo cercano como en el swshop. vuelvo a medir cuando el waf sea aceptable ( fin de semana con waf a niveles hard ). 
Pregunta:
1- la variaciones de las mediciones de ambos parlantes son importantes respecto a lo que da el fabricante por ej. de 33hz de fs al 17mnrx35 sube a 45 y el medio tambien, el qt tambien de 0.36 a 0.58 etc. realice tres veces la medicion y me dan practicamente iguales.  Estoy en lo correcto o apunto pa ra otro lado? esto es con el limp. 

Gracias por tu respuesta un saludo, sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

puede que estes midiendo a demasiado bajo volumen y las suspensiones no estén trabajando como deben, medí a mas volumen, que excursione un poco el parlante y fijate que te da 
Que raras mediciones a 1cm pensé que estabas midiendo a 1 metro! ese mic anda muy mal, ya que he medido ese parlante y es de los mas lineales que conozco...


----------



## sergio rossi

Buena tardes, bueno nuevas mediciones a 5cm y con volumen mas bajo. a ver que se opinan. gracias sergio.


----------



## 2SC2922

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buena tardes, bueno nuevas mediciones a 5cm y con volumen mas bajo. a ver que se opinan. gracias sergio.



Como cambio la cosa! , el tweeter se ve muy prometedor.


----------



## juanfilas

mmm, me parece que te esta saturando mal el mic Sergio, cuando yo medí esos drivers la distorsión armónica me dio mucho mas baja y ademas, mucho mas lineales...
Igual, estas haciendo bien las cosas y los datos te sirven para diseñar el crossover


----------



## sergio rossi

hola Juan, gracias por tu respuesta, si del mic no puedo dar certeza de cuan bueno sea, es una capsula eletrect, voy a tratar de conseguir algo mejor. (estuve buscando el ecm8000 pero no hay stock). voy a probar bajar mas el volumen del parlante que si bien no esta alto los aguados molestan un poquito, quizas si bajo mas el volumnen las distorsiones tambien bajen y la respuesta se aplane como corresponde.  Lo que me sigue extrañando es la diferencia en los t/s que me dio, corobore con otro parlante ya medido con el swshop y me dan casi iguales por ende no es el equipo de medicion. 
Por otro lado si bien no es lo ideal veo que si puedo comenzar a proponer lo divisores.  Si no es molestia te envio por MP el diseño y algunas consultas.  espero tu confirmacion un saludo, sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Consulte lo que quiera que para eso estamos


----------



## sergio rossi

ok. mil gracias Juan, hoy corrobore el limp con los tweeter vifa y los woofer gb que ya tenia medidos con el swshop y me dan igual, volvi a medir con el step las curvas de respuesta en frec y distorsion y probe con varios volumenes del ampli y con varias ganancias distintas de la programada en el programa para el mic. y no estoy saturando el mic cuando satura da muchoooooo mas feo, por ende el mic no es de lo mejor, ya vendra el behringer. bueno apenas puedo te envio lo diseñado. un saludo y nuevamente gracias, sergio.


----------



## evarosa92

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno, acá les subo los parámetros Thiele-Small de los siguientes parlantes:
> 
> 
> JAHRO WC-10 (de 10")
> Audifiel de 10 pulgadas (sin modelo por que le falta la etiqueta y tiene como 30 años)
> Moon L1230 (de 12")
> El Jahro es el mismo que subió Sergio Rossi hace unos días y solo lo subo para que vean la diferencia de esos parlantes entre dos lotes de producción distintos....hummmmm...
> 
> La medición está hecha como se describió *acá*, y el Vas está medido usando una caja sellada de 43.49 litros armada especialmente para eso.
> 
> Espero que les sea de utilidad...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39757
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39758
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39759




ezavalla
En la página de Jahro indica que la Fo=40Hz y no a 53Hz como mediste.


----------



## Fogonazo

evarosa92 dijo:


> ezavalla
> En la página de Jahro indica que la Fo=40Hz y no a 53Hz como mediste.



Justamente por esa diferencia se precede a medir el parlante.
Lo que da la fábrica es un valor "Genérico" y lo que da la medición es un valor particular específico de *ese* parlante.


----------



## evarosa92

Entonces debería medir los parametros de los parlantes que tengo, lo que pasa es que no tengo una placa de audio como para hacerlo. ¿para hacer mi caja acústica podría utilizar los parámetros que midió ezavalla o lo hago con estos que subieron hace mucho?:


----------



## ramiro77

Dudo que a alguien le interese, pero como me queda "de pasada", les dejo los parámetros Thiele & Small de los midwoofers que equipan a toda la linea Concert C6xx de Jamo. Son todos iguales los midwoofers que usan en esa linea y los cuatro que tengo (dos de cada columna) miden igualitos.

Qts: 0,57
Vas: 11,3 litros
Fs: 52,15hz
Re: 7,9 ohms
Le: 0,15mH
Z: 8 ohms
Qms: 3,45
Qes: 0,69
SPL: 85,64db
BL: 6,24
Sd: 0,01m2


----------



## Fogonazo

evarosa92 dijo:


> Entonces debería medir los parametros de los parlantes que tengo, lo que pasa es que no tengo una placa de audio como para hacerlo. ¿para hacer mi caja acústica podría utilizar los parámetros que midió ezavalla o lo hago con estos que subieron hace mucho?:



¿ No tienes una PC con sonido ?

Los valores de la tabla son un buen punto de inicio (Aproximación).


----------



## evarosa92

Ah si perdon, es que no lei muy bien el tutorial, pense que había que tener una placa externa, siguiendo este tutorial:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/medir-parametros-thiele-small-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

Podría obtener mis parámetros, colocando la ficha que sería de entrada a donde se conecta el micrófono y la de salida a donde se conectan los parlantes.


----------



## Fogonazo

evarosa92 dijo:


> Ah si perdon, es que no lei muy bien el tutorial, pense que había que tener una placa externa, siguiendo este tutorial:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
> 
> Podría obtener mis parámetros, colocando la ficha que sería de entrada a donde se conecta el micrófono y la de salida a donde se conectan los parlantes.




Necesitas además de la PC un amplificador de algunos W y un cable con las fichas adecuadas, lee el tutorial de *JuanFilas*


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches evarosa92, si podes usar la placa de tu pc pero fijate que sea full duplex (que tenga entrada de mic o audio stereo) si es asi la vas a poder usar y verificar bien los ts de tus parlantes. un saludo sergio.


----------



## SA7AN

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Aca dejo los datos que obtuve de unos Jahro WC6.
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que le sirvan a alguien.
> 
> Saludos!




Se agradece por la info, me estaba por poner a sacarlos yo mismo, me ahorraste el paseo.


----------



## ramiro77

Les dejo la medición que tomé de un woofer Foxtex WL-10 (cono blanco con centro negro).
No se asusten, son "insimulables". Pero para hacer un poco de ruido en el auto van bien. 
Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77

Les actualizo los parámetros. Le dí cuatro horas de ablande con un tono de 20hz y mucha excursión. Algo de 11% de diferencia en la Fs, el Qts bajó un poquito y la sens aumentó levemente. Igual sigue siendo una porquería.


----------



## fermin luna

buenas, saludos a todos. mi aporte: medicion de audifiel 8hx en estudio de una radio. seguiré haciendo mediciones y posteandolo acá. saludos!


Ver el archivo adjunto 48K+.txt

bueno, quiero subir los gráficos pero me dice que ya adjunté esas imágenes en otro hilo. que es cierto. si quieren pasar por el otro hilo, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-comunitario-monitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/


salud!!


----------



## VW1500

Hola, alguien tendria los parametros TS de un parlante blueforce 8" modelo NG84. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pabse

Holas

Conoce alguien los parámetros Vas de los Audifiel.
No figuran el la planilla excel o están corridos

Gracias


----------



## sergio rossi

Bienas tardes vw1500 fijate en el post parametros t/s banco de datos que yo subi algunas mediciones de esos parlantes cualquier duda consulta un saludo sergio.


----------



## fermin luna

seré ignorante; ¿Qué son los parámetros Vas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Vas es uno de los parámetros T/S que indica la rigidez de la suspensión del cono. Fijate en este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/entendiendo-parametros-thiele-small-altavoces-77514/


----------



## fermin luna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El Vas es uno de los parámetros T/S que indica la rigidez de la suspensión del cono. Fijate en este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/entendiendo-parametros-thiele-small-altavoces-77514/



Lo sospeché desde un principio


----------



## detrakx

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El Vas es uno de los parámetros T/S que indica la rigidez de la suspensión del cono.



El VAS, es la manera de representar la compliancia acustica del Altavoz. Pero visto como una magnitud de Volumen.


----------



## fermin luna

Mediciones de los woofercitos de los bafles Edifier r1900tII, con alguna variación de interpretación de medidas.

Ver el archivo adjunto EDIFIER.txt



saludos!


----------



## fermin luna

*Audifiel 5RE*, 5" 4Ω 40W MAX., 2 mediciones de una misma unidad.

Ampli: Thonet & Vander (TDA2030)
Placa: Soundblaster 24bit
Soft: ARTA Limp 



Ver el archivo adjunto 5RE1.txt



Saludos!


----------



## MemphisJr

Bueno,revivo el banco de datos dejando los parametros de los siguientes Subwoofers marca Memphis PARA CAR AUDIO,reitero que no existen estos datos en la red,ademas de aqui 

Saludos


----------



## Marchus

hola quiero compartir, los resultados de la medicion realizada con este metodo, en un parlante , jahro JHR 5104 (WC8), lo compre, para usarlo en un pequeño amplificador para bajo. Esta es la grafica resultante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y los valores T-S
Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 84.67 Hz
Re  = 7.10 ohms[dc]
Le  = 787.80 uH
L2  = 1562.14 uH
R2  = 2.43 ohms
Qt  = 1.23
Qes = 1.57
Qms = 5.57
Mms = 24.96 grams
Rms = 2.153838 kg/s
Cms = 0.000144 m/N
Vas = 12.55 liters
Sd= 248.85 cm^2
Bl  = 7.594175 Tm
ETA = 0.44 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 89.05 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 16.70 grams
Diameter= 17.80 cm

un usuario en una pagina en internet solicito por mail, a la fabrica estos datos, segun lo que posteo, los datos de fabrica serian estos:

parametros thielle-small jahro wc8
Revc (ohms): 7,0
Fo (Hz): 80,2215
Zo (ohms): 28,4514
Sd (m2): 0,022
BL (Tm): 7,3295
no (%): 0,8795
SPLo (dB): 91,4607
Qms: 3,0775
Qes: 1,0042
Qts: 0,7572
Vas (lts): 17,6925
Cms (uM/N): 257,4218
Mms (grs): 15,2902
Mmd (grs): 13,4139

Queria comentar que para medir la resistencia, use 3 tester y 2 me daban igual (chinos, economicos) y uno distinto (uni-t), asi que la calcule midiendo tension y corriente y me dio 29,18ohm.
El bafle tipo ventex a construir, seria de 497litros. Con respecto a esto tengo una consulta, si vario en el winisd el volumen en litros, no cambia mucho la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, ¿esto quiere decir que puedo achicar el volumen, sin perder linealidad?





[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## fermin luna

Marchus dijo:


> El bafle tipo ventex a construir, seria de 497litros. Con respecto a esto tengo una consulta, si vario en el winisd el volumen en litros, no cambia mucho la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, ¿esto quiere decir que puedo achicar el volumen, sin perder linealidad?



eeexacto 

(no es perfecta la curva del resultado, pero la relación entre el costo en volumen y el beneficio en respuesta -la linealidad-, lo evaluás vos)


----------



## Marchus

Gracias por contestar mi consulta fermin, el problema por el que atravieso ahora es que si utilizo los valores t-s del fabricante, tendria un volumen en la caja de 87 litros, pero si uso, los que medí yo, serian 497 l (siempre para un bafle reflex), como lo pienso usar para un equipo de bajo, no me voy a preocupar mucho, ya me puse a construir para 87 litros, pero me queda la duda si hice bien.


----------



## detrakx

Update:
Audifan Tonhalle 10RM300 (10" / 300WRms / Rango medio).
Parametros T/S del fabricante, parametros T/S medidos, Respuesta en frecuencia medida a 20cm del parlante sin caja acustica.
EBP= 102.5


----------



## detrakx

De yapa:
Peavey pro 10, 12 y 15'' y Catalogo completo .(Datos del fabricante)


----------



## Fogonazo

*Algunos datos de parlantes Beyma*





​


----------



## ramiro77

Gente, les dejo parámetros de unos midwoofers de Xonox. En particular, el modelo YD166-9-8F86R. El qt es un poco alto, no van para bass reflex sino sólo para sellada. El comportamiento es bastante decente, inflan un poco pero tampoco son una locura. Para lo que valen les tengo fé.

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 52.64 Hz
Re  = 7.89 ohms[dc]
Le  = 861.57 uH
L2  = 249.40 uH
R2  = 1.47 ohms
Qt  = 0.73
Qes = 1.10
Qms = 2.18
Mms = 12.03 grams
Rms = 1.826439 kg/s
Cms = 0.000760 m/N
Vas = 18.81 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 5.332450 Tm
ETA = 0.24 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 85.95 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 24.30 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y... el Qes es muuuy alto... típico de un imán ped%$&@# y el Qts impide lograr un Qtb menor de 0.9 (con suerte) y la sensibilidad...hummmmmmm.
Para que los vas a usar? Tené en cuenta que si es para HiFi vas a tener que ecualizarlos en activo, ahora si son para un pisa-papeles... van pastilla! jajajajaja


----------



## ramiro77

Jajajajaja oiga, que hay que simular primero!
En sealed levantan solo 1db la respuesta... Y teniendo en cuenta que el baffle step es de 6db, pues no molesta en lo absoluto y lo considero usable para HiFi.
Como siempre, me preocupan más las distorsiones. Lo estoy por publicar en el otro hilo


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Vengo a actualizar los datos que alguna vez subi al banco, de un parlante Jahro WC6. Los mismos estan medidos con ARTA, gracias al circuito y explicacion aportada por el señor Juanfilas.
De paso, aproveche y tome los datos de un tweeter Jahro GTT100 que tengo en el conjunto, y de un parlante de 10" que hice enconar hace unos 10 años, que no creo que le sirva de referencia a nadie, pero la verdad, nunca se sabe!

Saludos!


----------



## juliangp

Acá dejo los TS de un parlante perteneciente a un minicomponente Aiwa NSX999.

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 61.94 Hz
Re  = 6.50 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1507.06 uH
L2  = 2826.88 uH
R2  = 3.00 ohms
Qt  = 0.45
Qes = 0.53
Qms = 3.16
Mms = 11.79 grams
Rms = 1.451110 kg/s
Cms = 0.000560 m/N
Vas = 8.19 liters
Sd= 102.07 cm^2
Bl  = 7.532624 Tm
ETA = 0.36 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 88.52 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 9.00 grams
Diameter= 11.40 cm


----------



## manorro

Hola! Necesito los parámetros de Electrovoice 15 pro line L y B. En el Winisd figuran pero muy escuetamente. Faltan algunos datos. No los encuentro en página oficial tampoco. Alguna ayudita??
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

manorro dijo:


> Hola! Necesito los parámetros de Electrovoice 15 pro line L y B. En el Winisd figuran pero muy escuetamente. Faltan algunos datos. No los encuentro en página oficial tampoco. Alguna ayudita??
> Saludos!



Con la ayuda de Google encontré las 2 datasheet de los altavoces sin ningún problema. 

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## manorro

Gracias Tacatomon, en la página de Electrovoice, en discontinuados hay parte de la data q*ue* pide el Winisd. No está todo, incluso los SPL están medidos de otra manera. Consultaba por si alguien tenía la data completa sin recurrir a los cálculos automáticos q*ue* hace el programa.


----------



## fabybu

Gente, 
Paso los datos que vienen en la documentación del subwoofer Sony GTX121L.

Impedancia nominal: 4 Ω (bobina simple)
d(mm): 250
Rdc: 3.43 Ω
Fs: 27.5Hz
Qts: 0.435
Qes: 0.479
Qms: 4.674
Vas: 58.14l
Mms: 457g
Lvc: 1.96mH
Xmax: 4.67
Bl: 13.9Tm


Son los datos que vienen en la hoja del parlante por lo que no tengo idea cuanto de cierto tienen.

Cuando pueda medirlos subiré mis mediciones, pero al menos ya tenemos datos en el foro de este driver para alguna simulación preliminar.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

gracias fabybu por tu aporte y esperamos las mediciones para poder comparar. Que se trae bajo el brazo con ese parlante?


----------



## fabybu

Hola Sergio!!
La idea es usarlo como sub del 2.1 que algún día quiero terminar. Inicié un post y todos me estaban ayudando pero no pude continuarlo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-satelites-sistema-2-1-desde-cero-102095/#post825859

Lo que era mi "taller", ahora es la habitación de mi niña de 4 meses  
Las cosas que estaban en ese lugar salieron disparadas para todos lugares distintos de la casa así que me quedé sin lugar  Si llego a traer un parlante al living probablemente mi señora me eche de casa


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Fabybu, nunca digas nunca, mi primer taller fue una mesita al lado de mi cama, luego pase a tener que desparramar cosas por toda la casa, lo que nunca me hizo bajar los brazos y seguir con los hobbies. luego de 24 años recién pude hacer mi tallercito (que igual comparto con el resto de mis hijos) pero a pesar de todo de tener que hacer cosas en los horarios mas insolitos de tener que levantar todo de la mesa del comedor pues no se podía dejar para el dia siguiente etc. etc. nunca dejes de hacer en la medida que puedas lo que te gusta, me alegro que tu beba tenga habitación también ella requiere tiempo no lo dejes pasar. sin embargo sigo esperando en el momento que puedas la corroboración de las medidas y tus avances en el 2.1. un fuerte abrazo. sergio


----------



## Fitap

Cabando por la web en busca de info de un woofer que tengo, di con una consula SQL (query), para los que no estan familiarizados, es la forma de consultar a una base de datos relacional, no solo estaba mi woofer sino que hay muchos otras marcas mas que quizas puedan serles de utilidad a alquien 

Al final del listado se puede observar el resultado del comando SQL que dice: 1262 rows selected. Eso es nada mas ni nada menos que 1262 drivers !!! con sus respectivos parametros T/S.

Los datos del woofer que estaba buscando representan con los publicados por el listado, supongo que las demas marcas deben coincidir tambien. A verificar.

http://users.hal-pc.org/~bwhitejr/drivers.txt

Dr. Zoidberg, subo el txt y un excel 2010.



Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá los subo por si se pierden en el futuro. En honor a la verdad, habría que verificarlos... pero eso es tarea para la casa.

PD: Se me ocurre que algun mod podría poner este archivo en el post de fitap y borrar el mío...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Acá los subo por si se pierden en el futuro. En honor a la verdad, habría que verificarlos... pero eso es tarea para la casa.
> 
> PD: Se me ocurre que algun mod podría poner este archivo en el post de fitap y borrar el mío...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. Nadie tiene datos de parlantes EMAVE P-12150-L??? . . . .o son tan malos que nadie los compraba ja ja. Excelente lo aportado por uds todos


----------



## oldsysop

Mis mediciones de TS con LIMP :

Marca Jahro. Modelo WC10 . 10 pulgadas

Fs  = 65.75 Hz
Re  = 7.50 ohms[dc]
Le  = 523.75 uH
L2  = 582.59 uH
R2  = 2.02 ohms
Qt  = 2.02
Qes = 2.94
Qms = 6.48
Mms = 30.94 grams
Rms = 1.971484 kg/s
Cms = 0.000189 m/N
Vas = 38.44 liters
Sd= 380.13 cm^2
Bl  = 5.711320 Tm
ETA = 0.36 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 87.92 dB

-------------------------------------

Marca XPro , modelo PA12 , 12 pulgadas

Fs  = 57.20 Hz
Re  = 8.10 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1033.14 uH
L2  = 1759.22 uH
R2  = 5.24 ohms
Qt  = 0.69
Qes = 0.94
Qms = 2.59
Mms = 64.36 grams
Rms = 8.942542 kg/s
Cms = 0.000120 m/N
Vas = 64.07 liters
Sd= 615.75 cm^2
Bl  = 14.112809 Tm
ETA = 1.23 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 92.93 dB


----------



## oldsysop

Una consulta.
Cuando uno simula el tamaño de caja con el winisd , este suele "sugerir" cajas bastante grandes.
Se suele utilizar un litraje de compromiso por una cuestion practica.
La pregunta concreta es : desde el punto de vista estricto del audio , buscando la mejor respuesta simulada , hay algun problema en hacer una caja de 300 litros ? Repito , dejando de lado cuestiones de costos , de maderas , de refuerzos y de espacio.
Gracias.

_Sip, varios.
Resonancia de paneles.
Deformación de paneles.
Reverberaciones internas._

Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Oldsysop, con respecto a tu pregunta no no hay ningún inconveniente, es mas si vas hacia atrás unos años vas a ver que las cajas eran grandes (200/250lts o mas). el inconveniente es el espacio que ocupan físicamente y habría que estudiar bien el balance entre lo que se pierde acusticamente al achicar el volumen y lo que se gana en comodidad con respecto al tamaño para ubicación del bafle. muchas veces acomodamos el tamaño al de un lugar especifico y con aislasión interna ganamos esos litros cuestionables o no del winisd. recorda el winisd te da la mejor respuesta posible sin condicionar tamaños lo que a veces no coincide con la realidad de nuestras necesidades. espero haber ayudado a tu duda. un saludo.


----------



## ccolonna

Hola.

Siguiendo con mi tema del desconocimiento de mis Woofers Leea 12130BFAR , a lo ya averiguado le agrego los datos que obtuve :

Daban distintas las resistencias y dieron distintas las resonancias.

Imagenes 1 y 2



Las Leea 2002 dieron iguales:
Tweeter Lesson
Imagen 3

Aca estan las siguientes imagenes, al pie esta a lo que corresponde.


----------



## polilapo

BUENAS NOCHES,dejo parametros
Parlante CICLOS 6" Mod YD166-1 (100w)


----------



## polilapo

Aca van unas fotos de los Ciclos



Aca van unas fotos de los Ciclos



Buenas noches,estuve midiendo un parlante Harlem de 8 pulgadas brasilero,tiene unos 32 años y aun suena ja. Nunca se reparo,van grafica,parametros y unas fotos a ver si alguien los conoce . . . . .


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. Dejo parametros de dos parlantes audiocar.
uno es el PIONEER TSA1683S de 5,5" 4 vias y el otro es el  JBL GTO 629 de 6" coaxial,ambos medidos sin los tweeter solo el midwoofer.


----------



## oldsysop

Marca :XPRO

Modelo : PA12S (version "S"). 12 pulgadas.

Fs  = 45.135	
Re  = 7.65	
Le  = 489.115 	
L2  = 1157.885
R2  = 11.59	
Qt  = 0.395
Qes = 0.505 
Qms = 1.81
Mms = 62.065
Rms = 9.7423235
Cms = 0.0002
Vas = 106.73
Sd  = 615.75
Bl  = 16.2972065
ETA = 1.865
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 94.995


----------



## pablote73

Alguien tiene los parametros de los woofer JBL-Selenium 15PW8 
porque los consegui en una pagina de venta brasilera pero cuando los pongo en el WinISD me sugiere una caja bass reflex de mas de 1500 litros me parecio demasiado.
Les dejo los datos que consegui.

Qts 0.82
Qms  8.3
Qes 0.91
Vas 148
Fs 44.5
Re 6.24


----------



## polilapo

buenas tardes,deberías buscar en el tema "banco de dato",si alguien del foro los tiene seguro los subió ahi. Suerte


----------



## oldsysop

Marca XPro , modelo PA15S , 15 pulgadas. (modelo S )

Fs  =  46.24 Hz
Re  =  7.80ohms[dc]
Le  =  653.75 uH
L2  =  1946.23 uH
R2  =  7.21 ohms
Qt  = 0.44
Qes = 0.605
Qms = 1.67
Mms =  116.715 grams
Rms =  20.216941 kg/s
Cms =  0.000102 m/N
Vas =  118.455 liters
Sd=  907.92 cm^2
Bl  = 20.8315055 Tm
ETA =  1.89 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) =  94.92dB


----------



## fermin luna

[car audio] 

Subwoofer BOSS CXX12

Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 28.69 Hz
Re  = 3.80 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1683.80 uH
L2  = 2810.21 uH
R2  = 5.50 ohms
Qt  = 0.90
Qes = 1.01
Qms = 8.72
Mms = 78.19 grams
Rms = 1.616532 kg/s
Cms = 0.000394 m/N
Vas = 139.71 liters
Sd= 502.73 cm^2
Bl  = 7.297156 Tm
ETA = 0.32 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 90.33 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 55.05 grams
Diameter= 25.30 cm


----------



## jesus13450

hola gente queria consultar si alguien posee los parametros del subwoofer foxtex xl-10. ya se que es malo jeje pero es para un proyecto sin intencion de calidad o precision tonal sino solo para divertirme un poco. encontre aqui los del wl-12 pero no se cual de estos dos es mejor. en costo este ultimo "mas grande" sale 50 pesos menos que el de 10"  (ar$1800 el 10" y $1750 el 12") o para ponerlo de otro modo 30 dolares y 29 osea diferencia minima. muchas gracias de antemano, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un tiempo compré estos parlantitos Audifiel en el museo


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> a)-Dos parlantes Audifiel 6x4" con la idea de hacer un par de pequeños baffles para poner al lado del monitor de la compu ($100 c/u)


Y hoy intenté medirles los parámetros Thiele-Small para ver que onda con estos parlantitos....y esto es lo que sale al intentar hacer la medición:


Los dos picos que parecen de un bass reflex son cuando lo cargo ( con 1.74gr) para bajar la frecuencia de resonancia y aplicar el método de "masa agregada"....y en los dos parlantes sucede lo mismo y a las mismas frecuencias, solo que en el otro parlante los dos picos son casi iguales. Pensé que era una resonancia de los pesos que le había agregado...pero no importa si los muevo los imanes de lugar...los dos picos siempre están en el mismo lugar 
Y ni hablemos de los resultados que se obtienen de los T/S....acá se los dejo:


Se vé claramente que ambos parlantes tienen casi iguales los "parámetros"...y que de poco van a servir con esos valores de Qt. Son casi parlantes de radio Spica ...y dudo que resulten bafflecitos mejores que los Genius que tengo conectados a la compu, pero bueno....sirven para divertirse.

*PD:* Cuando me den ganas los mido de nuevo...pero dudo que cambie algo por que ya hice los experimentos hoy y no variaba nada...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace un tiempo compré estos parlantitos Audifiel en el museo
> 
> Y hoy intenté medirles los parámetros Thiele-Small para ver que onda con estos parlantitos....y esto es lo que sale al intentar hacer la medición:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262003
> 
> Los dos picos que parecen de un bass reflex son cuando lo cargo ( con 1.74gr) para bajar la frecuencia de resonancia y aplicar el método de "masa agregada"....y en los dos parlantes sucede lo mismo y a las mismas frecuencias, solo que en el otro parlante los dos picos son casi iguales. Pensé que era una resonancia de los pesos que le había agregado...pero no importa si los muevo los imanes de lugar...los dos picos siempre están en el mismo lugar
> Y ni hablemos de los resultados que se obtienen de los T/S....acá se los dejo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262004
> Se vé claramente que ambos parlantes tienen casi iguales los "parámetros"...y que de poco van a servir con esos valores de Qt. Son casi parlantes de radio Spica ...y dudo que resulten bafflecitos mejores que los Genius que tengo conectados a la compu, pero bueno....sirven para divertirse.
> 
> *PD:* Cuando me den ganas los mido de nuevo...pero dudo que cambie algo por que ya hice los experimentos hoy y no variaba nada...


En muchos caso no expreso mi opinión sobre algunos productos "Supuestamente" nobles para no crear discusiones innecesarias.
Pero ahora que pusiste números sobre la mesa puedo decir que los parlante Audifiel siempre me parecieron 
Es mas, me parece que tus mediciones dan mejores resultados de lo que yo hubiera esperado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cuando tenga un rato voy a intentar medir nuevamente, por que el cable del Limp me calibraba con una diferencia de 0.3dB  , el barrido lo hice entre 20Hz y 5kHz...todo Ok, pero si te fijás, la curva de impedancia es completamente plana antes y despues de la resonancia....no tiene la subida de la semi-inductancia en HF ni tampoco tiene la caída de muy baja frecuencia. En verdad...no lo entiendo...

Le voy a meter música a ver si por lo menos suena algo escuchable.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando tenga un rato voy a intentar medir nuevamente, por que el cable del Limp me calibraba con una diferencia de 0.3dB  , el barrido lo hice entre 20Hz y 5kHz...todo Ok, pero si te fijás, la curva de impedancia es completamente plana antes y despues de la resonancia....no tiene la subida de la semi-inductancia en HF ni tampoco tiene la caída de muy baja frecuencia. En verdad...no lo entiendo...
> 
> Le voy a meter música a ver si por lo menos suena algo escuchable.


¡ Yo te avisé !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> la curva de impedancia es completamente plana antes y despues de la resonancia


 
Ya habría Audifiel de impedancia constante


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya habría Audifiel de impedancia constante


Eso es porque trabajan a "Spin variable"


----------



## DOSMETROS

No llames a dextrogiro , sinistrogiro , levógiro


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No llames a dextrogiro , sinistrogiro , levógiro


No habría problemas, en sus últimas visitas vino medicado


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes actualizo parametros de gbaudio. de los woofer de 10 y los midwoofer de 6. datos que me envio gabriel (dueño de gb) para un proyecto que estoy encarnado con un amigo de un sistema 2.1. espero les sirvan. gracias. 

6 1/2" 
Estos llevan un imán de 115x14 placas de 6mm arriba y 8mm abajo, campana
de aluminio, bobina de 38.6mm
No están armados por tanto se puede elaborar con:
Cono de celulosa con ala de tela dentada o foam std $ 8500c/u
Cono de pp inyectado beige con ala de goma o cerámica de carbono (como
el 10") $ 9500c/u

El ultimo 6.5" que armé "libre" con conjunto de celulosa/foam, arrojo
estos parámetros
Fs  = 56.44 Hz
Qts  = 0.40
Qes = 0.44
Qms = 4.62
Vas = 16.08 liters
Re  = 6.50 ohms[dc]


----------



## samsagaz

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas tardes actualizo parametros de gbaudio. de los woofer de 10 y los midwoofer de 6. datos que me envio gabriel (dueño de gb) para un proyecto que estoy encarnado con un amigo de un sistema 2.1. espero les sirvan. gracias.
> 
> 6 1/2"
> Estos llevan un imán de 115x14 placas de 6mm arriba y 8mm abajo, campana
> de aluminio, bobina de 38.6mm
> No están armados por tanto se puede elaborar con:
> Cono de celulosa con ala de tela dentada o foam std $ 8500c/u
> Cono de pp inyectado beige con ala de goma o cerámica de carbono (como
> el 10") $ 9500c/u
> 
> El ultimo 6.5" que armé "libre" con conjunto de celulosa/foam, arrojo
> estos parámetros
> Fs  = 56.44 Hz
> Qts  = 0.40
> Qes = 0.44
> Qms = 4.62
> Vas = 16.08 liters
> Re  = 6.50 ohms[dc]



Entiendo que son muy buenos valores para un driver de 6.5!

Existe un listado de los drivers que comercializan? estoy queriendo armar algo y traer los drivrs de afuera es todo un tema por la aduana.
Me gustaría comprar algo acá pero veo que no hay muchas cosas a buen precio dando vueltas...

Sería bueno saber si alguien conoce algo que se consiga acá en 3.5 o 4" full range.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

samsagaz dijo:


> Sería bueno saber si alguien conoce algo que se consiga acá en 3.5 o 4" full range.


En ese tamaño y full range solo he visto unos Jahro, que aparte de ser chinos no suenan nada bien....no llegan muy abajo que digamos.
En 6" o 8" pulgadas están los Tonhalle de Audifan. Son bastante mejorcitos....pero como todo full range, siempre les falta algo.


----------

